# Albino emperor scorpion



## Psycho (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a question about something i have never heard of before.  A local pet store had a guy that came in asking for an albino emperor scorpion saying he has 2 at home.  Do these exist? If so do inverts have "colors" like snakes. I dont actually believe that this exists but if I can be proven wrong then I'll be amazed.  Please help me with this question.  Also if this is not possible what scorp would look like an "albino emp"?

-Rob and Beth


----------



## Chironex (Feb 5, 2005)

recently moulted?


----------



## Brian S (Feb 5, 2005)

It is impossible for arachnids to be albino. I don't know what your friend has but it is not an albino.


----------



## Psycho (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok thanks for the answers guys.  Do you know what is the size of an emp and white/yellow?


----------



## VesAn (Feb 5, 2005)

Large, bulky body & large pincers, white/yellow in color...  sounds like a sweet scorp, if it exists :}


----------



## Psycho (Feb 5, 2005)

i havent seen them, would like to.  I just heard about it from the pet store guy because my husband was helping him do his store order LOL.  Maybe I'll contact the guy and see if I can get pictures. I'll post em then.


----------



## Div1nE (Feb 6, 2005)

maybe he's referring to the dune scorpion?

it's as close to "albino" i've seen in scorps.

see a good pic at goldenphoenixexotica.com


----------



## ScorpDude (Feb 6, 2005)

surely the exoskeleton of the scorpion contains pigmentation? so surely the gene which makes it possible for the scorpion to produce this pigmentation, surely this gene could "go wrong" which would produce an albino?


----------



## SpaceHawk (Feb 6, 2005)

There are different locales of scorpions which brings different colors or patterns sometimes, but I haven't heard of genetic morphs like with reptiles.  That would be cool though, but I don't think they are out there.


----------

